# Are you on linkedin.com?



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

I just attended a meeting that was talking about social networking sites. Linkedin was the one that looked the most useful from a business stand point. Do any of you use this site and if so what has your experience been? I got an account opened but only have 25% of my profile loaded up. I will post my address on here when I get it more complete.

I do not think that a lot of people in the construction field use this technology. In my mind that is all the more reason to use it. It will set yourself apart from you competition. With the new generation that is growing up with all this technology you need to learn to speak their language. I think you will fair better in the long run.

If you have a sight on there list it and we can link up.

Mark


----------



## SquirrelNmoose (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes I signed up but have not been too active. This kind of medium gets you and your business out there keeps your name in their heads.

Here is my profile
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/11/b07/418


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f12/linkedin-53759/


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

My plan is to let you all figure it all out, then see if it actually developes into something worth being involved in. If it does, then I'll post a question here on Contractortalk asking how to take advantage of it and use the tips posted to move ahead of you all. :laughing:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been on there since I was in the corporate world. Every time there was a round of layoffs at the company everyone swarmed there, put up their resumes and started recommendations for everyone else. I found it useful for referring others for office jobs.. but not construction contractor type jobs.


----------



## renet2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll go check it out.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

There is a very good conversation going on right now about the lead generation sites.

If your on Linkedin check it out. We are hoping a few more responses, will help them get the idea of how the lead sites work.

Click here to link to the site

http://www.linkedin.com/groupAnswer...rcomm&goback=.hom.ana_91700_1241288614100_3_1


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> There is a very good conversation going on right now about the lead generation sites.
> 
> If your on Linkedin check it out. We are hoping a few more responses, will help them get the idea of how the lead sites work.
> 
> ...


Rory,

Can't view the page because I'm not a member of the group...story of my life.

What group is it?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

orson said:


> Rory,
> 
> Can't view the page because I'm not a member of the group...story of my life.
> 
> What group is it?


Sorry Owen

NARI Group.

You can join even if your not a member of NARI (for the guys that aren't). 

We just want to get them some feed back. Me and Paul-Silvertree have voiced our opinions and they are looking for some more opinions we have some momentum going and really want to shed some light on how some of the Lead generation companies work.

I forgot Sean SLS Construction


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

You want change, you want to get even, want to be heard, well here's your chance. Let er fly, whatever side your on.:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

silvertree said:


> You want change, you want to get even, want to be heard, well here's your chance. Let er fly, whatever side your on.
> Or just complain and do nothing:thumbsup:


Hell no we won't go!!! Hell no we won't Go!!!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

*Complain or do nothing*

I took that out, don't want to challenge anyone, just get them on board.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I really think if a few more people voicing their opinions will make a difference. A few of the members have come forward and it has been 3 days of people voicing their opinions. 

We need to find the petition form. I officially not a NARI member since April so that sucks.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Thewoodman said:


> I do not think that a lot of people in the construction field use this technology. In my mind that is all the more reason to use it. It will set yourself apart from you competition. With the new generation that is growing up with all this technology you need to learn to speak their language. I think you will fair better in the long run.
> 
> If you have a sight on there list it and we can link up.
> 
> Mark


Great idea-ology. I joined a group called biznik a while back--similiar to linkedin. I did it- to just get the name out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Darwin said:


> Great idea-ology. I joined a group called biznik a while back--similiar to linkedin. I did it- to just get the name out there. :thumbsup:



I have looked at most of them, Linkedin as of now is the most popular, organized and worthwhile of all of them. 8 million users to date


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I have looked at most of them, Linkedin as of now is the most popular, organized and worthwhile of all of them. 8 million users to date


I have to check 'em out.:thumbsup:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Isn't LinkedIn more for corporate businesses?

I don't see homeowners really using that social media site.
Sure, if I put up office partitions for a living it may be of some exposure value. But not really useful for home remodeling contractors.

Seems like thus far, it's a great tool to slam lead generation corporations.
Think, once you have all the contractors leave their service, you can join back up and get real "exclusive" leads.


----------



## Vince_B (May 9, 2008)

I don't understand exactly how it works. You sign up to linkedin and then you'll get work? What is the compelling reason another linkedin member would contact you? 
I'm not being a wiseguy, I just don't get what the deal is.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

It's just another place to have your name and number. It's no different than leaving your business cards on the Realtor's desk.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Rory and I are now linked to some movers and shakers in the NARI group on Linkedin. I also got 27 visits from Linkedin according to my anylytics. 
My blog gets visits from Linkedin. Do I get jobs? Not yet, but Google my name (Paul Lesieur) and I'm all over the place, I have also gotten a speaking engagement from this social networking. 
To each his own. I think this will bring me some free PR.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> It's just another place to have your name and number. It's no different than leaving your business cards on the Realtor's desk.


8 million people have the ability to see the card on linkedin


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I joined a few months ago, never really understood it. This thread got me to take another look! WOW! I joined several groups that have some great discussions going on. It is like having several mini forums at your fingertips. I set up a personal one and a business. 
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> 8 million people have the ability to see the card on linkedin


Unless those people are in my target market, who cares?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I joined linked in. Then I joined the "Central Jersey Nari" group. and i cannot find a "discussions". did I join the wrong group? I opted out of e-mail notification. this aint like those yahoo groups where every time someone posts you get an e-mail is it? I have no time for that if it is.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

You want the main NARI group for the SM discussion - if you have problems finding it look at my profile http://www.linkedin.com/in/slsconstruction - it should show up under groups

You can setup notifications for each group as you like, or simply pop in there everyonce in a while


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

> Expanded profile views are available only to premium account holders. *Upgrade your account.*


OK Now what? You would think a site named "linkedin" would make it easy to find stuff. Apparently a new business model im soon to detest as much as classmates.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

A W Smith said:


> OK Now what? You would think a site named "linkedin" would make it easy to find stuff. Apparently a new business model im soon to detest as much as classmates.


http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=91700 - sorry I didn't have a chance earlier to look it up


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> OK Now what? You would think a site named "linkedin" would make it easy to find stuff. Apparently a new business model im soon to detest as much as classmates.



It's harder for the older guys. I had to draw a picture for Ed to find his way there.





Ducking now:laughing:


----------



## jeremyv (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the link. I'm going to register now.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been there for a couple of years. So far has done nothing for me, although I don't have time to go there more than once or twice a year.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Stone Mountain said:


> I've been there for a couple of years. So far has done nothing for me, although I don't have time to go there more than once or twice a year.


Gonna send you a connection link and keep you informed


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

Pertty cool site, Just joined today.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Elite_Drywall said:


> Pertty cool site, Just joined today.


What name are you listed under?


----------



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

Stone Mountain said:


> I've been there for a couple of years. So far has done nothing for me, although I don't have time to go there more than once or twice a year.


That's probably why it's done nothing for you or won't do much for anyone if you just get a profile. There's always exceptions to the rule. But it's a social networking site after all and for it to be effective you have to be "social" and contribute to the community, especially local groups. That spreads your name, will get you more connections, and increase your chances. 

Just my tips to better utilize it; cheers.


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> What name are you listed under?


Try Elite Drywall Inc or Manuel V :thumbup:


----------



## Rick2008 (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been signed up on it for a while but haven't been very active on it.


----------



## HomePros (May 27, 2009)

It can drive a ton of traffic as long as it is B2B, and its is also great to push out good content. And obviously for local networking with other tradesmen. If you are looking for homeowners its not really the place. 

Phillip


----------



## donnywyatt (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I think it depends somewhat on your clientele. For someone doing higher-end projects for higher-end clients -- who are likely LinkedIn users -- it actually can be a good tool for reaching prospects.

Unfortunately, just having a profile on the site doesn't really do much for you. It pays off by spending some time (even if it's just a few minutes a week) to grow your network and to post information that's of value to your network.

We actually put together a little 7-day, tip-a-day guide for contractors looking to explore social networking for lead generation. It covers multiple services, but the first couple of days focus on using LinkedIn.

I'm a lurker on this board, rather than a regular poster, so the system won't let me post a link. But, you can manually go to this URL to get the tips for free:

www[dot]co-construct[dot]com/social 

I hope you guys find some helpful info in there as you figure out whether LinkedIn (and the other services) are worth your time.

Thanks...

Donny


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

LinkedIn is very good for general networking, but be careful how you accept invitations to be linked. Some people are using is more as a way to get introduced to everyone you know by referencing your name once connected. I only "LinkIn" to those I know and am comfortable vouching for, otherwise I respectfully decline to be linked in. Not everyone is your friend, or deserves to have access to your resources.


----------



## donnywyatt (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, I totally agree. Connecting with anyone and everyone defeats the purpose.

I will say, though, that I think LinkedIn is a bit over-the-top in saying that you should only connect with people whom you know *really* well. Sure, you should connect with them, but if you only connect with your closest friends, you're missing out on some good opportunities to legitimately expand your network.

I don't want to blather on about it here, but in the social networking guide (see post above), we talk about the idea of "strong" versus "weak" connections and how to distinguish whether you should connect with someone or if you're just being a networking slut.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I was not sure about the "etiquette" about this either. When I saw people in my area that I wanted to connect with, I saw the "warning". So I did a little research and found this.
http://www.intuitive.com/blog/etiquette_for_linkedin_and_the_professional_networking_world.html


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh crap, I think I'm a "network slut".

:laughing:


----------



## donnywyatt (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I didn't want to say anything. :whistling


----------



## RemodelMania (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, linkedin is helpful. as you get a larger network, they also have a status update box now (like facebook)and i've had a few inquiries by just talking about what i am working on this week. some poeple see it hand have a question or ask advice, which can lead to jobs.


----------

